# Bannana Spider



## oldhippy (Dec 26, 2015)

Well back in Chicago that what we call them as kids.
Damn that 70 some years ago


----------



## jimro (Dec 31, 2015)

Excellent shot.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks over-ripe to me; he's covered in black spots!



Nicely captured, Ed.


----------



## Donde (Dec 31, 2015)

I wonder what that really is. It doesn't look like any Banana Spiders I've seen and it's hard to imagine any South American species (the usual suspects) have set up shop in Chicago. Cool photo. Any more info?


----------



## spiralout462 (Dec 31, 2015)

We call them garden spiders round here.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jan 1, 2016)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 2, 2016)

Donde said:


> I wonder what that really is. It doesn't look like any Banana Spiders I've seen and it's hard to imagine any South American species (the usual suspects) have set up shop in Chicago. Cool photo. Any more info?



It's actually a Yellow Garden Spider but many do call them banana spiders but they refer to Golden Orb Weavers as banana spiders too.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 2, 2016)

Very nice shot.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 2, 2016)

We grow up calling them Wolfspiders. But someone told me they are Garden Spiders, but it is still a Wolfspider to me! 

Great photo, love the composition!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like a nasty, biting spider...

 Must be a Midwest thing, Detroiter's called them banana spiders too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 3, 2016)

we call them yellow garden spiders


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> we call them yellow garden spiders



That's were I always seen them, makes sense.


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 6, 2016)

Great shot, looks a lot brighter than our Garden Spiders here in the UK:



Garden Spider 1 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Jan 6, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> We grow up calling them Wolfspiders. But someone told me they are Garden Spiders, but it is still a Wolfspider to me!
> 
> Great photo, love the composition!



Wolf spiders actually live in burrows and hunt along the ground (probably why they're call "Wolf"). The spider in the photo is of course a web spider that waits for prey to become entrapped in it's web.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 6, 2016)

Donde said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > We grow up calling them Wolfspiders. But someone told me they are Garden Spiders, but it is still a Wolfspider to me!
> ...



We have those to, and we grow up calling them "Grass spiders" We are messed up!


----------

